# i need more female friends!



## MiniVee (Mar 1, 2012)

hi everyone, im a girl and i need help with becoming friends with other girls...
i have more guy friends than girl friends cause i find it way easier to talk to guys. i dunno...i just feel that guys are less judgemental and more chill than girls! whenever i try to start a convo with a girl, i get quite scared because i get the feeling that theyre staring at me and i feel as if they're thinking im weird or ugly or something, so i always avoid them =/ 
i mean...i really wanna talk to them, i plan out what i want to say, but when i try to say something, the words don't come out. its like the words are stuck in my throat =(
i just feel that having more guy friends than girl friends is giving me a bad image to other people...


----------



## Nighty (Apr 1, 2011)

lol thats weird... because in my case i find myself hard to communaicate with the opposite sex ._. and im a guy


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I need a friend regardless of gender.


----------

